# FTP-Benutzername im Konqueror wird eingekürzt



## pfiffikus (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

seit einigen Wochen verwende ich openSUSE 10.3. Und da hat der Konqueror die Angewohnheit, den Benutzernamen bei FTP-URLs einzukürzen. 

Aus 
ftp://DerEllenLangeName@beispiel.de/
macht Konqueror
ftp://DerEll...eName@beispiel.de/

Leider ist dadurch ein ordentliches Navigieren nicht mehr möglich, wie man es aus vergangenen Versionen kannte. Denn laufend wird eine Frage nach dem Kennwort eingeblendet, mit "DerEll...eName" als nicht veränderbarer Namensvorschlag!

Wie kann man dem Konqueror dieses lästige Verhalten wieder abgewöhnen?


Pfiffikus,
der in den Einstellungen nichts zu diesem Thema gefunden hat


----------

